# Moose meat !!



## Steve (Feb 7, 2013)

I have lots of MOOSE meat in the freezer.. They are in strips fairly thin (tenderloin style) .. Each package is about one pound..

Does anyone here have a suggestion how to prepare MOOSE meat ???

Usually I pan fry them but I find the meat a bit tough that way..


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 7, 2013)

I've never had moose but when my wife cooks venison she pounds flour into the meat with a mallet or saucer edge before frying it.

You could also use it recipes such as moose stroganoff or Swiss steak.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2013)

Ideas from an older thread...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/506-Moose-Meat


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 8, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ideas from an older thread...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/506-Moose-Meat



Steve..did no recipes or ideas from the above thread appeal to you?  Have you ever made jerky with it?


----------



## Steve (Feb 8, 2013)

Actually, NO none of the ideas were sort of my liking..
What I did is make a stew in the slow cooker using loads of veggies, 2+ pounds of Moose meat, beef broth as a liquid and loads of time to cook.. 
Herbs and spices as well....

A mamaliga to go with it......


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 8, 2013)

Steve..that sounds good.  I love crockpot stew and chile and make it often with venison.  I season and brown the meat first, then let the meat simmer for about 2-3  hours in beef broth and dry onion mix soup before adding the veggies.

I'm  curious as to what kind of texture moose meat has. it similar to beef or venison?  Is it really lean like venison? We use the venison exactly like we would beef.  We make a lot of hamburgers out  of venison.  It's too lean to hold together without adding fat to it, so I grind it with bacon, and throw in some onion and add some garlic powder and worshtershire sauce. We had burgers last night and they were delish.  I actually prefer them to beef and I know what's in it. 

When I make bulk sausage, I use hog jowls or the cheap higher fat bacon and season it good according to what I'm going to use it for, like Italian for spaghetti sauce/meatballs, or spicy breakfast sausage patties.. 

I also make venison jerky for the pups and freeze it.  The frozen jerky makes them chew it longer.  The funny part is, I  can open the freezer door 5 times a day, but somehow they instantaneously know when it's the jerky bag I take out. 

The dogs now have to fight my brother for it, he's hooked on it too.  I told him if he wants the dog's jerkey he's going to have to sit up, beg and look cute!layful:..

I cooked a shoulder in the crock recently with a can of mushroom soup, a package of dry onion soup mix, some beef broth, worshtershire sauce, finely minced onion, garlic and dry sherry.  I added mushrooms,  potatoes and carrots for the last hour.  It turned out wonderful and smelled so good while it was cooking.

We don't care for it cooked like steak, grilled or pan fried.

I have two deer in the freezer from December and it's a challenge to use it up before next season.  

Hopefully, some of my venison ideas appeal to you and moose meat can be substituted.  Also, as a side note, except fot making hamburger, I always soak the meat in buttermilk overnight.  It tenderizes it and neutralizes any gamey flavor, although the deer around here aren't gamey.  Possibly because they are heavily corn and rice bran fed by everyone starting a month or two before hunting season.


----------



## Steve (Feb 9, 2013)

The Moose stew was one of the better meals I have ever made.. My wife (Annmarie) simply adored it..


----------

